# 2 Grafikkarten + 2 Monitore müsste gehen



## multimolti (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe einige Probleme mit meinem Computer, darauf gehe ich jetzt aber nicht näher ein. Mein Ziel ist es, die zwei in meinem Computer vorhandenen Grafikkarten an jeweils einen Monitor anzuschließen, und dann entsprechend der Anwendung zu benutzen.

Grafikkarte 1: *Geforce 6600GT*
Monitor 1: *Acer Flachbildschirm*
Anwendung 1: *Windows 7 Desktop/Microsoft Office/Internet*

Grafikkarte 2: *VIA Chrome9 Onboard-Grafik*
Monitor 2: *Samsung Röhrenbildschirm*
Anwendung 2: *Gaming*

BITTE FRAGT NICHT, WIESO ICH DAS GENAU SO HABEN WILL, ES HAT TIEFERE GRÜNDE UND GEHT LEIDER NICHT ANDERS!

Beides soll am Besten ohne Neustart irgendwie parallel laufen, also z.B. ich surfe erst im Internet mit der 6600/Acer-Kombination, schalte dann, um Warcraft 3 zu spielen, auf die Via/Samsung-Kombination um.
Ich habe nicht vor, die Karten im SLI-Verbund oder ähnlichem zu verbinden! Beide sollen unabhängig voneinander laufen!
Laut einigen Foren ist das möglich:


> To support multiple graphics adapters in Windows Vista, the following
> conditions must be true: All the graphics adapters must use the same driver
> model. Therefore, all the graphics adapters must use Windows XP Display
> Driver Model (XDDM) drivers. Or, all the graphics adapters must use Longhorn
> Display Driver Model (LDDM) drivers.


Beide Grafikkarten unterstützen Aero und haben somit das WDDM, daher sollte das gehen. Außerdem sagt die Microsoft-Hilfe:


> Heterogeneous multi-adapter
> This term describes a computer that has two graphics adapters that use different graphics drivers. For example, the computer has an ATI Technologies Radeon 9800 series graphics adapter and an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 graphics adapter.



Wie kann ich das nun aktivieren? Damit wär mich echt sehr geholfen!


----------



## smileyml (19. Juni 2009)

Mmmhh, ich frage nicht, wundere mich aber trotzdem, das die leistungsintensivere Anwendung (Gaming) auf der  klar schwächeren Grafikkarte laufen soll.

Ist es laut Bios und auch so überhaupt möglich die onboard- und die Steck-Grafikkarte gleichzeitig zu nutzen? Ich kenne es nur so, das man das jeweils im Bios umschalten muss, wodurch klar auch neu gebootet werden muss.
Meines Wissens hat doch die 6600GT zwei Grafikausgänge (DVI und VGA oder gar zwei DVI) an die man mit Hilfe eines Adapters (der meist im Lieferumfang dabei ist) deine beiden Monitore anschließen kann.

Dann steht da, das beide den gleichen Treiber nutzen müssen und auf der verlinkten Forenseite geht der Text weiter und sagt auch das sie vom gleichen Hersteller sein müssen.


> You would need both gpus to be from the same manufacturer.



Meines Erachtens ist dein System nicht in der Lage die von die gewünschte Darstellung bzw. Handhabe des Umschaltens zu liefern.

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mal andersrum : Wo ist das Problem ? Grundsätzlich sollten beide Grafikkarten im System vorhanden sein und durch eigene Einstellungen bzw. mehrere Monitore in den Einstellungen sichtbar. Soweit beide Grafikkarten gemeinsam entweder unter WDDM oder XPDM laufen.

Aber Vista leidet wohl unter dem "verschiedene-Grafikkarten-geht-nicht"-Syndrom.
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2006/11/06/windows-vista-multiple-monitor-restriction/

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe in meinem Rechner momentan auch zwei Grafikkarten drin, OS ist Vista.
An der primären GraKa sind zwei Monitore angeschlossen, an der anderen, schwächeren Karte ist ein weiterer Monitor angeschlossen.

Also 1920 + 1680 + 1280 in der Breite. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass alles komplett ohne Probleme funktioniert hat. Ich habe die Schwache GraKa eingebaut und die lief einfach.

Wenn man mit mehreren Monitoren arbeitet, würde ich empfehlen, ultramon zu verwenden. Mit Ultramon lässt sich der Primärmonitor durch zwei Klicks ändern. Spiele werden stets auf dem Primärmonitor ausgeführt.


----------



## smileyml (19. Juni 2009)

Mit mehreren Steckkarten kenne ich das auch. Das funktioniert unter Windows schon seit längerem.
Aber in Verbindung mit einer Onboardgrafikkarte geht das meines Erachtens nicht (so leicht).

Grüße Marco


----------



## port29 (19. Juni 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Mit mehreren Steckkarten kenne ich das auch. Das funktioniert unter Windows schon seit längere Version. Aber in Verbindung mit einer Onboardgrafikkarte geht das meines Erachtens nicht (so leicht).



Hi Marco,

ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher, da einige Mainboard Hersteller sich bei der Interpretation von Standards doch recht stark aus dem Fenster lehnen. Aber eine Grafikkarte ist in der Regel einfach nur ein Device, das am PCIe Bus hängt. Deshalb sollte es rein technisch kein Problem sein, viele Karten zu betreiben.

Etwas anders sieht es bei AGP  Karten aus, denn AGP ist kein Bus. Da wird man nicht einfach so eine zweite Karte "anklemmen" können.


----------



## ink (19. Juni 2009)

Öhm, die Onboardkarte wird doch meist deaktiviert wenn eine "Normale" eingesteckt wird.
Mal im Bios äugen was des so dazu sagt.

mfg


----------



## multimolti (20. Juni 2009)

Erst mal Danke für eure Antworten!!



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Mmmhh, ich frage nicht, wundere mich aber trotzdem, das die leistungsintensivere Anwendung (Gaming) auf der klar schwächeren Grafikkarte laufen soll.


Das Mainboard hat irgendwo Probleme, daher stürzt der PC immer ab, wenn ich mit PCI-E Grafikkarten zocken will. Mit der OnBoard läuft alles, aber eben nur auf niedriger Grafik. Nur die OnBoard verwenden geht auch nicht, weil auf der Aero ruckelt, das ist nicht sonderlich praktisch, wenn man mit dem PC arbeiten will.



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Dann steht da, das beide den gleichen Treiber nutzen müssen und auf der verlinkten Forenseite geht der Text weiter und sagt auch das sie vom gleichen Hersteller sein müssen.


Das habe ich auch gelesen, aber in anderen Forenbeiträgen stand, dass einer mit ner ATI 9200 und einer Geforce 8800 zusammen arbeitet, daher dachte ich, es müsste trotzdem gehen und habe mich nur an das mit dem WDDM gehalten.



port29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in meinem Rechner momentan auch zwei Grafikkarten drin, OS ist Vista.
> An der primären GraKa sind zwei Monitore angeschlossen, an der anderen, schwächeren Karte ist ein weiterer Monitor angeschlossen.


2x nVidia, 2x ATI oder gemischt?



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Mit mehreren Steckkarten kenne ich das auch. Das funktioniert unter Windows schon seit längerem.
> Aber in Verbindung mit einer Onboardgrafikkarte geht das meines Erachtens nicht (so leicht).





port29 hat gesagt.:


> ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher, da einige Mainboard Hersteller sich bei der Interpretation von Standards doch recht stark aus dem Fenster lehnen. Aber eine Grafikkarte ist in der Regel einfach nur ein Device, das am PCIe Bus hängt. Deshalb sollte es rein technisch kein Problem sein, viele Karten zu betreiben.


Soweit ich weiß, läuft die OnBoard-Karte über PCI (ohne Express), zumindest habe ich im BIOS diese Option im "PCI/PnP Setup" Menü:

```
Init Display First:
* PCI
* PCI Express Card
```
Ich denke, das PCI steht für die OnBoard-Karte, also nix mit AGP und sind daher eigentlich beides "Steckkarten". Somit sollte das auch kein Problem sein.



ink hat gesagt.:


> Öhm, die Onboardkarte wird doch meist deaktiviert wenn eine "Normale" eingesteckt wird.
> Mal im Bios äugen was des so dazu sagt.


Keine Ahnung was ich im BIOS da machen könnte, außer die Option obendrüber. Aber diese Option scheint keinen Einfluss zu haben, egal auf was ich die stelle, er nimmt immer die PCI-E wenn sie da ist und immer die OnBoard wenn die PCI-E nicht da ist.
Außerdem ist im Windows Gerätemanager immer nur die grade aktive GraKa da, die andere zeigt er mir gar nicht an, also scheint es so, als wäre die OnBoard dann wirklich deaktiviert.


----------



## smileyml (20. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich Aero deaktivieren und Windows in seinem klassisch grauen Look darstellen. Das spart auch an anderen Stellen Ressourcen und du hast dein Problem gelöst (?!) und kannst auf eine neues Mainboard sparen oder einfach mal bei Ebay gucken 

Grüße Marco


----------



## multimolti (20. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß, dass das die einfachste Lösung wäre, oder einfach wieder XP drauf zu tun und nur die OnBoard zu nehmen, aber W7 ohne Aero ist richtig langweilig (kein Aero Shake, Aero Peek, ...) und XP ist mir langsam doch etwas zu alt (ich brauche erst mal 5h um alle Treiber irgendwo her zu bekommen und den verdammten Sound so einzustellen, dass ich auch was höre, W7 hatte alle Treiber (Sound, LAN, Grafik, ...) von Anfang an dabei).

Daher hätte ich gerne eine Lösung für mein Problem... Und ein neues Mainboard kaufen will ich auch nicht, dieser PC war eigentlich nur als Zwischenlösung gedacht, nachdem mein altes Notebook kaputt gegangen ist und ich noch darauf warte, dass endlich ein neues rauskommt, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht.


----------



## smileyml (20. Juni 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> ...dass endlich ein neues rauskommt, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht.



Ist das nicht eher eine Geldfrage?
Und wenn deine Anforderungen die gleichen wie jetzt sind, gibt es da meiner Meinung nach genügend 

Und wenn der Rechner eher eine Zwischenlösung ist und du keine Geld mehr investieren willst, halt ich es für am sinnvollsten Aero abzuschalten.
Anders wüsste ich derzeit keine Lösung. Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Erfahrungen damit.

Grüße Marco


----------



## multimolti (20. Juni 2009)

Meine Anforderungen sind:

i7 Quadcore
DirectX 11-fähige Grafikkarte mit PhysX, ... (eher nVidia)
Windows 7/DirectX 11
1 SSD (64GB) fürs OS
1 HDD (>300GB) für die Daten
Dual-Boot (also Linux oder so um schnell an Musik/Bilder ranzukommen, kann man aber selber drauf machen
Sowas gibts derzeit noch nicht, und wenns rauskommt werden die erst mal in der 2000+ Euro-Klasse rumgammeln, da hab ich auch nciht sonderlich viel Lust drauf. Wenns das für unter 1000 gibt dann hol ich mir einen. Vorher muss ich mit dem anderen Rechner hier überleben.


----------



## smileyml (20. Juni 2009)

Ui, das kann sich dann ja nur noch um Jahre handeln. Wenn eine "neue"Highend-Klasse erscheint, wird diese sicher nicht in einem halben Jahr ihren Wert halbieren.
Komisch ist auch, das du auf einen so leistungsstarken Rechner wartest, wenn du nachher trotzdem ihn nicht voll beanspruchst.

Da würde ich schon nochmal drüber nachdenken evtl. ein baugleiches Board bei Ebay oder anderweitig zu kaufen - also wenn es wirklich das Board ist. Ich denke das kann nicht soviel kosten und du kannst den PC in der Zeit wenigstens einigermaßen sinnvoll nutzen mit der 6600GT und WIN7.

Grüße Marco


----------

